# Mars Close and Bright in Late July



## Curt Renz (May 22, 2017)

Mars will appear at a perihelic opposition from the Sun during the night of 2018 JUL 26-27. Greatest brilliance at magnitude -2.8 is expected on JUL 28, with closest approach to Earth on JUL 31. It will be nearly as bright and close as in 2003, which was its closest in more than 60,000 years.

My related graphics and more details can be found on my Mars webpage: https://www.CurtRenz.com/mars.html

Photos and descriptions of Mars during its current apparition would be welcome additions to this thread.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

But the real question is, can you see Starman?

Looks like he just reached Mars orbit!
http://www.whereisroadster.com/charts/


----------



## Spiffywerks (Jul 30, 2017)

This is really awesome information, thank you!

Wish I had a telescope to see it better.


----------

